# Elektronikas pamati >  Radiotehnikas S-70 basinieks

## Tominsh331

Iešāvās doma reanimēt veco S-70 basinieku.
Trūkst dust caps (tas po), bet nesapratu kāpēc magnēts nenāk nost no spoles.
Kad noņēmu, redzēju, ka magnēts galīgi šķībs bija un tajā vietā spole savādāk izskatās.
Vai tā ir laka nost vai kas???   ::  
Ar ko būtu vislabāk to spoli notīrīt?
Un vēl kas. Kā var to magnētu nocentrēt normāli?

----------


## kaspich

njemot nost magneetu, Tu izcentreeji sisteemu, un nobraazi spoles vadam kraasu, kaa arii - domaaju, izdemoleeji spoles gjeometriju.
kaadaa sakariibaa njeemi nost magneetu? apsveicu - peec shii manevra, lai saglabaatu/atjaunotu Bl, magneetu vajadzeetu atkaartoti uzmagnetizeet.
izskataas, ka shii 'atjaunoshana' nav gluzhi pa speekam..

----------


## Isegrim

Kāda vēl doma iešausies? Labi, ka šoreiz cieta tikai prasts woofers. Nafig jāgrābstās bez poņas? Man, piemēram, nenāk prātā doma dzemdības pieņemt vai zobus borēt; es daru to, ko es protu. Domāju, kā tā būtu normāli. Ja tam skaļrunim izjauci magnētisko ķēdi un nositi no vietas serdi, tad esi ieguvis sev problēmu.

----------


## abidox

> njemot nost magneetu, Tu izcentreeji sisteemu, un nobraazi spoles vadam kraasu, kaa arii - domaaju, izdemoleeji spoles gjeometriju.
> kaadaa sakariibaa njeemi nost magneetu? apsveicu - peec shii manevra, lai saglabaatu/atjaunotu Bl, magneetu vajadzeetu atkaartoti uzmagnetizeet.
> izskataas, ka shii 'atjaunoshana' nav gluzhi pa speekam..


 
izčakarēja magnētiskos sistēmu............ ???

Ja palasa kārtīgi autora rakstīto šis mēģinājis izjaukt to skaļruni bet nav varējis dabūt spoli ārā no spraugas, kas liecina par to, ka skaļrunis atrāvies pa magnētu vēl pirms iejaukšanās (esmu redzējis pāris tādus gadījumus, ka skaļrunis nomests zemē un magnēts izsists no vietas - reanimēšana praktiski bezjēdzīga)

----------


## kaspich

nu jau.
1. magneets nenaak nost no spoles [peec aftora vaadiem];
2. paskati bildee. tas dunduks atskruuveeja skruves un jauca magneeta sistemu aaraa, nevis - miekskjeeja centrejosho un difuzora piekari valjaa unjauca no taa gala aaraa...

----------


## Isegrim

Par jautājumiem, ko autors uzdevis, viņam bija jābūt skaidrībā pirms viņš ķērās tam wūferim klāt. Sakārtot var, bet lētāk sagādāt citu eksemplāru. Vienīgi S-70 atšķiras ar pjezodevēja esamību. Ja pēc tāda nav vajadzības, tad tas pats 30GD-2 vien ir. Magnētu šiem wūferiem drīkst noņemt (skrūves/uzgriežņi nav paslēpti zem zirnekļa), bet - *neizjaucot!* 
Kad magnēts nost, sprauga tūlīt jāpārlīmē ar plāksteri, lai gruži iekšā netiek; ja tie gadīsies magnētiski, būs atkal problēmas.

----------


## Tominsh331

nu magnēts bija šķībs un tāpēc spole ārā nenāca.
Ja tas magnēts būtu norm tad es viņu negrābstītu, tā kā nedomājat, ka es ''for fun'' to darīju   :: 
Es magnētu pa daļām ārā nejaucu, tikai pēc tam, kad ievēroju, ka tas ir šķībs

----------


## Didzis

Meklē jau nu jaunu skaļruni, jo veco ar Tavām zināšanām salikt un iecentrēt neizdosies. Kā magnēts var būt šķībs   ::  ? Magnēts var būt izsists no vietas un iespiedis spoli. Protams, skaļruņu remonta aprakstu var atrast internetā un , ja rokas aug no īstās vietas, tad visu var apgūt un iemācīties. Tikai, vispirms vajadzēja lasīt instrukcijas, vai jautāt forumā, nevis visu jaukt ārā.

----------


## arnis

a ko, tas magneets, skaljrunim pasham kastee esot, pats kautkur nobiidiijaas, nodauziijaas, nosliideeja, sashkjiebaas ????

----------


## abidox

> nu magnēts bija šķībs un tāpēc spole ārā nenāca.
> Ja tas magnēts būtu norm tad es viņu negrābstītu, tā kā nedomājat, ka es ''for fun'' to darīju  
> Es magnētu pa daļām ārā nejaucu, tikai pēc tam, kad ievēroju, ka tas ir šķībs


 
es jau teicu, ka autors nav vainīgs pie tās problēmas, bet spoli varēja dabūt ārā ar krietni mazākiem bojājumiem un pēc tam domāt, ko darīt ar magnētu. (vajag radošu pieeju)

----------


## abidox

> a ko, tas magneets, skaljrunim pasham kastee esot, pats kautkur nobiidiijaas, nodauziijaas, nosliideeja, sashkjiebaas ????


 
laikam jau no dažu m augstuma lidot mācījās???   ::

----------


## abidox

Papētīju vērīgāk to bildi. tik traki jau nav ģeometriju var pielabot un pēc tam *obligāti (!)* nostiprināt ar attiecīgo līmvielu (jautāt forumā). Tālāk jau var ķerties pie magnēta sakārtošanas - protams iegūstamais rezultāts nebūs vairs tik kvalitatīvs, kā nebojāts skaļrunis, bet labākajā gadījumā uz ausi i nepateiksi ka remontēts.

P.S. ja basinieks ir tikai viens un ir doma kādu subi vai kā tamlīdzīgi lietot tad kvalitātes izmaiņas netraucēs - ja gribi sakārtot S-70 pāri tad labāk ņemt jaunu skaļruni

----------


## Tominsh331

Nu ir doma, kā subwoofer(pagaidām jaunas kastes vietā veco S-70 bik sataisīt).
Nezinu, kur un kā lidot iemācījās, bet man tas īsti neinteresē, galvenais lai skan ok.  ::  
Tad to spoli atstāt kā ir vai kko bik pabakstīt?   ::  
Nu nocentrēt man apakšu izdevās, bet to augšu (4stūrainā, pie kuras skrūvē pārējo klāt) neizdodas klāt pielikt pareizi
Jā, kādu līmi vajag?Parastā superlīme neder?

----------


## Tominsh331

Un kā ar filtru?
Būs norm, ja izmantos jebkādu filtru, kas nogriež nost piem. no 100 HZ vai vislabāk būs izmantot oriģinālo 35AC-013 filtru?
Man tas filtrs ir ''mazliet''   ::   izvarots (spoles un vēl kkas nav), vai ir jēga viņu atjaunot(kā jau teicu tikai basiniekam, augšai un vidam filtru man nevajag)

----------


## apaļi kāpostu tīteņi

ar to basinieku ir tā, ka tranzistoru kapelai pēcgalā parādīsies Viņš Pats, kontinentu, jūru un izplatījuma diktators lieliskais Kibernētiskais Bende ar dezinficētu virvi, lai sāktu Savu pļaujas laiku

----------


## Tominsh331

WTF?

----------


## Isegrim

Nekāds īpašais sabwūfers tev neizdosies tik mazā, slēgtā tilpumā, kā S-70 kaste. Ja gribi fikso&lēto risinājumu, drīzāk ņem 35AS-1 (S-90) kasti (neba visas būs malkā sasistas un Jāņos nokurinātas) ar visu līko skursteni. Pārējos caurumus aizklāj ar saplāksni. Ja tev ir atfiltrēta _subwoofer_ izeja, vari iztikt bez filtra.  Vari, protams, saglabāt oriģinālo filtra posmu, vai tikai spoli virknē - tā uztīta ar pietiekami resnu drāti un zudumi tajā būs niecīgi. Ja gribi filtru uztaisīt uz 100 Hz, nāksies rēķināt. Var ņemt 3. kārtu (18 dB/oct), bet spoles tāpat sanāks lielas; vairāk resna vada vajadzēs.

----------


## arnis

Isegrim ---- 1,7mm ir pietiekami resna draats ???? Pie 4 omu 30gd-2 un 100hz taadaa spolee zudumi buus kautkur ap 1-1,5dB , kas prieksh korekta pasiiva filtra ir ----MEGA daudz .....

----------


## Isegrim

Ceru, ka pie mūsdienu pastiprinātāju jaudas rezervēm nebūs tik traki un arī _dampings_ pārāk necietīs; jaunizgatavojamai spolei arī resnāku var palūkot. Tik dārgi sanāks...

----------


## Tominsh331

Cik tad tam basiniekam jābūt kastes tilpumam?
Un no cik ir vislabāk ņemt basiniekam frekvences nost?   ::   ::

----------


## Isegrim

Tak pieliec collštoku pie S-90, biku lielāks pat vēlams, sevišķi, ja esi izšķīries par slēgto kasti. Papēti netā risinājumus. Ja "subs" tiek veidots kā piedeva esošai sistēmai, tam pietiek uzticēt vienu (apakšējo, protams) oktāvu. Tad to var uztaisīt efektīvāku. Es nelobēju šo konstrukciju un idejas, bet, rakstu izlasījis, dumjāks nekļūsi.

----------


## Kernel

Nu tā krievu saita konstrukcija nav diži  klausāma, bet, teiksim, priekš kinozāles būtu ok, praktiski nekādu filtru ar nevajag, kaste labi slāpē (esmu dzirdējis to bubinātāju, viens džeks ir identisku pēc rasējuma uztaisījis).
No sākuma izlem kādā sistēmā tas subs skanēs, pēc tam arī var ko tālāk domāt,tad arī zināsi cik ņemt frekvences nost, kāda tipa kasti utt..
Sarēķini pats kastes tilpumu, tad vairāk nevajadzēs to jautāt,iemācīsies arī daudz noderīga.

----------


## kaspich

eu, a kaads man var paskaidrot pamatojumu shim te parametram:

Fs/Qts????

----------


## Isegrim

Tas jau nav parametrs. Pēc šīs attiecības gudrīši nosaka skaļruņa (šeit vispārpieņemto terminoloģiju lietojot) piemērotību tam vai citam kastes tipam. Es ne   ::  .

----------


## jankus

Ir redzēts, ka mēģina arī dalīt Fs ar Qes kā, piemēram, šeit: http://www.bcae1.com/spboxnew2.htm
Kāds tam pamatojums- paskaidrot nevaru.

----------


## kaspich

Insegrim - nu, es redzu, ko gudriishi meegjina noteikt, bet - kaads fisku/ideju tam var izskaidrot?
nee, ok, es pat pienjemu, ka peec deguna formas var noteikt tautiibu, pipljuka izmeeru, piemeerotiibu anaalajam seksam un naudas daudzumu kontos, bet skaljrunja piemeerotiibu - tas iet aarpus manas uztveres speejaam..

kaa vispaar var daliit absoluutu meervieniibu ar relatiivu? piedevaam, pilniigi neatkariigas? nje ponjaaatno..

nee, ok, kaads umnjiks ir meegjinaajis pamaniit kaadu [vinjaprat] likumsakariibu. gadiijaas suudiiga kandza [RU], vot i samurgojaas.. BET. tak pats buutu paskatiijis - solis pa labi/pa kreisi, un nekas no taa dumuma nedarbojas..

----------


## arnis

nu to parametru pat winisd un citi softi arii meedz izmantot , nav tikai RU kandza ....
a par to BP var piekrist Kernelam  ::

----------


## kaspich

eto priskorbno (C) Borodach

1. Fs=18hz, Qts=0.3
2. Fs=36hz, Qts=0.6

sanak, ka 1=2? [peec shii parametra]?
un, ja es taisu subu ar zemaako galu 20hz, vai 40hz, arii tie cipari Fs/Qts nemainaas?  :: 

nee, es nojaushu Patiesiibu. doma taada - pietuvinamies/apskatam izejot uz Qts=0.7 [sisteemaa]. bet, tas koefs/cipars daliijumam tak ir atkariigs no prasiibaam. nerunaajot par bisku advanceetaakiem gadiijumiem.

----------


## arnis

jaa, nu uzskataams piemeers  ::

----------


## arnis

Nu taatad mums te saakaas runa par F/Q attieciibaam un prieksh kam tas vajadziigs, ka nav iisti pamatojuma taadam parametram utml . Es arii noleemu mazliet pie sevis paskaitiit, taapeec uzgjenereeju paaris kastes
 Shajos projektos --- sleegta kaste ar sisteemas rezonansi [ Fc ]  35Hz . Katrai kastei , saakot no apakshas, ir izveeleeti driveri ar Q no 0,25 liidz 0,8. Shajaas liiknees mees skaidri un gaishi varam redzeet, cik konkreetajaa gadiijumaa pie Fc ir kritums. Liidz ar ko jaasaprot, ka pie zemaaka skaljrunja Q  arii buutu jaabuut lielaakam kritumam ap Fc [ ko buutu diezgan logjiski kompenseet ar porta vai BP noformeejumu ] . Tas nu taa kaa buutu skaidrs. Savukaart --- diivaini, bet 12db/okt kritums , kam buutu jaaiestaajas zem Fc , iestaajas tikai draiverim ar augstu Q, bet tiem zemaakajiem tas tuvaakajaa zemaakajaa oktaavaa nav atrodams. Liidz ar ko paceljas jautaajums --- kaapeec ?  visaam kasteem tachu Fc ir vienaada. Tas liek domaat, ka neatkariigi no Fc, uz difuzoru no kastes joprojaam darbojas slodze... lai shiis aizdomas apstiprinaatu , panjeemu veel vienu draiveri, kuram ir zema saakotneejaa Fs, un saliidzinoshi zems saakotneejais Q . ieliekot to noformeejumaa ar Fc 35hz , ieguustam tumshi zilo liikni --- kur redzam, ka taa itkaa nelogjiski paceljas virs oranzhaas un sarkanaas [ itkaa, izejot tikai no saakotneejaa drivera Qts, tam taa nevajadzeetu buut ] . Liidz ar ko --- radaas aizdoma, ka sho sakariibu primaari taisa nevis skaljrunja saakotneejais absoluutais Q un Fs, bet gan ekvivalentaa tilpuma un kastes tilpuma attieciibas, kas katraa konkreetajaa iipashajaa gadiijumaa var radiit sho efektu. Zilaas liiknes gadiijumaa izveeloties relatiivi mazaaku kasti ar lielaaku Vas/V attieciibu , mees ieguustam tos 35hz Fc savukaart shiis tilpuma attieciibas rezultaataa nobraucam tuvaak punktam [ frekvenchu joslaa ] , kur kastee esoshais gaiss vairs neslogo difuzoru. Attieciigi, lai ieguutu relatiivi taisnu liikni, un pietuvotos zemaakajam punktam, kad skaljrunja resurss tiek izmantots maksimaali, zem Fc radot akustisku iissavienojumu, savukaart maksimaali kompenseejot zema Q kaa absoluuta faktora radiito kritumu, tiek lietots Fi nevis CE. 
Variantaa, kad sisteemas Qtc [ piem zilaa liikne ] jau ir pietiekami augsts deelj Vas/V lielaakas attieciibas , lietojot Fi noformeejumu, skaneejums iebrauc diezgan mezhoniigaas laika aizturees . [ labi, tas neattiecas uz teemu ] . Idejiski --- pareizaak buutu konstrueet kasti, kas dod taisnu liikni, un piedod kopeejo Qtc pietiekami augstu jau sleegtaa kastee. Ja tas tilpumu attieciibu deelj un Fc paaugstinaashanaas deelj nav iespeejams, tad tiek lietots porta noformeejums, lai kompenseetu radushos kritumu , ko nevar panaakt ar sleegtu kasti. 
Sheit buutu teoreetiskais pamatojums, izvedot formulu ebp = Fs/Qts . taatad Qts = Kaa redzam, apreekjins ir mega garsh un sarezhgjiiits, taapeec domaaju, ka inzhenieri ir ieviesushi sho ebp tikai no Qes, jo tur apreekjins sanaak relatiivi vienkaarshaaks ... ~ 1/Mms. Kas noziimee --- Jo lielaaks Mms jeb mazaaks Vas [ saliidzinot konkreeta / fikseeta izmeera skaljrunjus pie liidziigaam Fs]  , jo piemeerotaaks tas arii buutu sleegtai kastei ] . 
Man personiigi shkjiet, ka shis apreekjins ir ieviests tikai taadeelj, ka pasaulee laika gaitaa ir ievieshushies daudz un dazhaadi skaljrunju izmantoshanas meerkji un vides, kaados tos izmantot, liidz ar ko ir iespeejamas dazhnedazhaadas parametru variaaacijas, kas pieljauj dazhas atkaapes kastu izmantoshanaa tikai atkariibaa no viena pasha Qts parametra ... Lielaakoties jau mees kastes gatavojam individuaali savaam vajadziibaam ar konkreetu nospraustu meerkji, liidz ar ko katrs skaljrunis var dariit savu konkreeto darbu dazhaados apstaakljos , no matter, what ebp is  ::

----------


## kaspich

shovakar, par godu taam formulaam, noskatiishos [veelreiz] 23  :: 

par peedejo teikumu: +101

doma ir sekojosha:  es savaa necilajaa pieredzee esmu izmantojis vairak atkaapju vairantus, kaa shos te/peec formulaam - it kaa pariezos.

shobriid drotaa staav skaljrunis ar Fs=18Hz, qts=0.19[!!!!!] praktiski freeairaa [V/Vas=3]
ieprieksh bija pannbass [6th order], ar saakotneejo Qts palielu [vai tik ne virs 0.5]

es jau piemineeju veco staastu ar teemu - kas tas mums par basu buus. subbass ar zemu apaksheejo galu - viena lieta, bass 80to gadu izpratnee [disko muuzikai, sakot no 40Hz] - pavisam kas cits [zemaakaas atskanjojamaas F var atskjirties veselu oktaavu]!!!

----------


## kaspich

veel piebilde par to Fs/Qts teemu.
es saprotu taa - absoluuti vienkaarshotaa gadiijumaa [CE noformeejums] optimaalu paarejas raksturliikni un tajaa pat laikaa - pienjemamu tesienu, smuku AFR nodroshina labums 0.7.
tad nu shis Fs/Qts savaa zinjaa meegjina pateikt sekojosho:
ja shis daliijums sanaak liels, tad - sisteema CE noformeejumaa uz nominaalo Q=0.7 izies pie augstas Fc, un nekas praatiigs nesanaaks [atkal vecais staasts - disko subam buus ok];
ja shis daliijums sanaak mazs, tas noziimee - kaste Q=0.7 sasniegs pie pazemas Fc, kas buutu ok CE noformeejumam [pieziime - zema Fc=nosaciiti, jo atkariiga no saakotneejaas Fs]

pirmajaa gadiijumaa - logjiski, ja Fc CE ir par augstu, vai Qts sisteemaa nevar izcelt - paarejam pie BP, FI, labirintiem, u.t.t.

tb, varbuut esmu dumjsh, bet shis lielums varetu buut kas liidziigs: rokas garuma attieciiba pret dibena raidusu. vieniigais pielietojums: noslaukot dibenu, gruutak/vieglaak aizsniegt vajadziigo vietu...


p.s. Arni, par 12 db/oct teemu - tas krituma staavums tiek meeriits vietaa, kur lev ir nieciigs, saliidzinot ar Lmax, tb, delj maza Qts pie Fc nebuus/nav smuka liikne, kas apariet smukaa kritumaa ar 12db/oct.

----------


## arnis

nu et tas krituma saaakums jau noziimee automaatiski paaugstinaatu gaajienu, thd utml lietas .... koks ar 2 galiem

----------


## kaspich

> nu et tas krituma saaakums jau noziimee automaatiski paaugstinaatu gaajienu, thd utml lietas .... koks ar 2 galiem


 idejiski jaa. te gan [novienkarshojot] sanaak taa:
virs Fc - nelienaritaati [pamataa] nosaka Bl vs X: magneetiskaa lauka izmainjas, attieciibaa pret difuzora nobidi no 0 punkta;
zem Fc - skaljruni slogo nevis gaiss, bet piekare, lidz ar to: ieprieksmineetajai pievienojas piekares nelinearitaate.

un te ir interesantakais.
staasts iz car audio dziives. doti 2gab. 8'' midbasi.
1. DLS reference series R8, ar Fs=38hz
2. Hertz 200, ar Fs ap 48, ja nekljuudos.

vienaadaa noformeejumaa [30L + vate] uz 35..50Hz 2.skaljrunim THD ap 2%, pirmajam ap 10!!!!!!!
no kaa var secinaat: 2.skaljrunim piekare un kerna konstrukcija ir ok, pirmajam - vismaz viens no lielumiem [pamataa piekare] ir meesls.
moraale - jaameera konkreets skaljrunis - THD vs X, THD vs F..

----------


## Tominsh331

Nu varējāt atsevišķu tēmu par to uzsākt bet nu labi poh
Tad man tā spole nav jānolako vai kas cits?
Un kā lai es galugalā to virsējo (to kas magnētu pie skaļruņa pieskrūvē) nocentrēju?
Vai superlīme te derēs kā līme?   ::

----------


## kaspich

> Nu varējāt atsevišķu tēmu par to uzsākt bet nu labi poh
> Tad man tā spole nav jānolako vai kas cits?
> Un kā lai es galugalā to virsējo (to kas magnētu pie skaļruņa pieskrūvē) nocentrēju?
> Vai superlīme te derēs kā līme?


 1. ar acetonu atmiekskjee centraalo sheibu un difuzoru no korpusa. atlodee izvadus. iznjem spoli+difuzoru.
2. notiiri veco magneeta seezhas vietu. ar asu skalpeli. notiiri skaidas.
3. uz kerna centraalaas detaljas satin pietiekoshi daudz papiira kartas, lai tas ar nelielu piepuuli ieietu caurumaa.
4. panjem, piemeram, moment liimi, nedaudz. iesmeeree detaljas. saliec kopaa. iespied caurumaa.
5. pievelc skruuves, nozhaavee liimi.
6. izvelc papiiru. ar acetonu atmiekskjee dekoratiivo kalpachoku.
7. ieliec difuzoru vietaa. ap kernu aptin tik daudz papiiru, lai spole buutu iecentreeta un papiirs kjertos.
8. pieliimee centreejosho. pieliimee piekari. ljauj nozhuut liimei.
9. pievieno izvadus, iznjem papiiru. pieliimee kapachoku.
10. parmagnetize skaljruni. pagaidi, liidz vechi beigs zviegt par Tava remonta kvalitaati. atsakies no liidziiga skaljrunja. ietiepiigi liec magnetizeet saveejo.

p.s. protams, spoles aarpuse buutu janolako. kaut vai ar kaartinju BF6 liimes.

----------


## tornislv

Diemžēl tikai 10tā punkta ievērošana un ievērojams skaits sačakarētu skaļruņu var nodrošināt meistarību izvēlētajā darbā. Kā jau jebkurā amatā. Nolakot spoli, protams, derētu.

----------


## Tominsh331

oo baigi   ::  
BET paskaidro dažus jēdzienus
kerns
kalpachoks
centraalo sheiba(tas tur spider?)
difuzors(zināju, bet aizmirsu, kas tas bija.)
Paskaidro šitos un es ķeros klāt visam

----------


## arnis

veciit, ja nezini shiis lietas, duj uz radiotehnikas veikalu peec jauna skaljrunja ....
nu tachu ...vienreiz ..

----------


## Tominsh331

Bet es varbūt cenšos tagad kko iemācīties   ::  
Bet nu labi

----------


## arnis

nu taas tak ir tipiskaas skaljrunja sastaavdaljas

----------


## Tominsh331

labi-kalpačoks ir tas tur dust cap un difuzors ir visa tā membrāna kas iet no spoles līdz surround'am
Bet kas ir kerns un centrālā šaiba???

----------


## arnis

centreejoshaa shauba- pie difuzora apakshas / spoles saakuma pieliimeeta shaiba, kas veic papildus centreeshanu spolei. 
taads auduma gabals, piesuucinaats parasti ar speciaalaam lakaam utml 
Kerns --- magneeta dalja, gar kuru staigaa taa spole -- tb -- taa videejaa dalja , tavam skaljrunim 50,4mm diametraa shkjiet

----------


## Tominsh331

tā arī likās.
Nu labi, ķeršos kkad pie remonta, tik jānopērk līme. jo tikai pva ir man  :: 
ja tiešām sanāks salabot, tad kasti sataisīšu un iepostošu, kā skan   ::

----------


## tornislv

afftar, te postus ar mobiļņiku filmētus un jūtrubā ieliktus diezi ko neciena, labāk bildes saliec, bet kā skanēs - tev tak jāklausās , ne mums  :: 

(diez, man tajā juceklī , kas valda skaņas istabā, subs vispār ir ieslēgts ?)   ::

----------


## Tominsh331

man ir arī kamera, bet nu labi.   ::  
ja skanēs labi, tad bildes būs, bet nu cerams, ka arī kkas izdosies, jo šitais ir tāds pirmais skaļrunis, kas ir kkā cienīgs( pirms tam bijusi darīšana ar kkādiem 20 wattu grabekļiem   ::   )

----------


## Isegrim

Te veči zinātni par skaļruņiem bīda, bet autors laikam tikai acis blisina ---
Kern - vācu kodols - ir cilindriskā magnētiskās ķēdes daļa, kas atrodas spolei iekšpusē. Tas var būt pats magnēts, vai arī magnētiski mīksta materiāla magnētvads (magnēts šajā gadījumā ir ārējais gredzens (kā 30GD-2) no īpaša kausējuma vai pulvertehnoloģijā izgatavots). Centrējošā (ne centrālā!) šeibe pasaulē pazīstama kā zirneklis (spider), no tiem laikiem, kad tā tiešām tekstolīta zirnekli atgādināja. Vēl jauneklim būtu jāzin kas ir kurvis - arī svarīga skaļruņa sastāvdaļa   ::  .

----------


## abidox

> Te veči zinātni par skaļruņiem bīda, bet autors laikam tikai acis blisina ---
> Kern - vācu kodols - ir cilindriskā magnētiskās ķēdes daļa, kas atrodas spolei iekšpusē. Tas var būt pats magnēts, vai arī magnētiski mīksta materiāla magnētvads (magnēts šajā gadījumā ir ārējais gredzens (kā 30GD-2) no īpaša kausējuma vai pulvertehnoloģijā izgatavots). Centrējošā (ne centrālā!) šeibe pasaulē pazīstama kā zirneklis (spider), no tiem laikiem, kad tā tiešām tekstolīta zirnekli atgādināja. Vēl jauneklim būtu jāzin kas ir kurvis - *arī svarīga skaļruņa sastāvdaļa*  .


 
vaitad skaļrunim ir arī nesvarīgas sastāvdaļas   ::  

nu labi ir redzētas plastmasas uzmavas uz magnētiem   ::

----------


## Tominsh331

Ir jau visādi ķēmi redzēti.
Man tas magnēts vaļā nenāk un vai ir vispār to magnētu uz pusēm atdalīt, jo viņš pa vidu ir salīmēts (smērē ko gribi, nenāk vaļā un nav aiz kurienes saķert)
par cik magnēti mēdz būt lūztoši, tāpēc ar āmuru nedauzu   ::  
ierosinājumi, ka dabūt vaļā??

----------


## kaspich

idiot, kapeec Tu gribi to visu salaut pavisam? ko pieseejies tam magneetam? liec tachu vinju mieraa!

----------


## Tominsh331

paldies, varbūt esmu, bet vienkārši tie magnēti vieni no otra nobīdījušies un tādā gadījumā spoli berzēs un pipec būs, tāpēc   ::

----------


## arnis

> nu labi ir redzētas plastmasas uzmavas uz magnētiem


 Ne viss kas izskataas peec plastmasas, ir plastmasa.

----------


## Didzis

Tominsh331, tak ieliec bildi, un parādi, kas Tev tur nobīdījies. Slinkums skatīties, kāda bija S70 skaļruņa magnēta konstrukcija, bet parasti magnēts nav jāplēš nost. Pirms ko dari, tad tiešām paprasi, nevis bezjēgā darbojies un āmuru meklē   ::

----------


## Tominsh331

lūk bildes:


izskatās, ka arī tas tur kerns jāņem ārā būs, jo ''mazliet'' netīrumi iekšā, kaut gan prims kāda laika iztīrīju   ::

----------


## Isegrim

Katrs, protams, tiesīgs savu īpašumu, ieskaitot skaļruni, iznīcināt. Autor, nemocies - ja _kerns_ ir nosists no vietas, visticamāk to nepielīmēsi un nenocentrēsi. Ja kustīgā sistēma (spoli ieskaitot), ir kārtībā, sadabū donoru (ar saplēstu difuzoru, nograutu spoli utml.), kam magnētiskā ķēde kārtībā. Tad uztaisi no diviem lūžņiem vienu darbderīgu eksemplāru. Vienas modifikācijas wūferiem stiprinājuma caurumi kurvī parasti sakrita. Ja pirksti jutīgi (un nav līki!), iespējams uzcentrēt (lai spoles ekskurss bez ķeršanās un pieskaņām) pat, ja t.s. dust cap ir vietā.

----------


## Tominsh331

par donoru jāšaubās, bet nu aiz garlaicības jāmēģina šito savest kārtībā   ::

----------


## kaspich

cilveek, magneeti tak tur nav vainigi!
liec tos mieraa!
Tev ir jaacentree viss shis komplekts attieciibaa pret kurvi, kursh satur kerna aareejo dalju!

jaattiira shis viss no skaidaam un taak peec manis aprasktiitaa 10 punktos!

----------


## Tominsh331

un kā lai es viņu nocentrēju? āmurs?   ::  
kā lai es tās skaidiņas dabūju ārā, ja viņas visas ir magnētiskas?

----------


## kaspich

Tu? nekaa! toch nekaa!  :: 
normaals cilveeks sekojoshi:
 kaa rakstiiju aprakstaa. ja Tu paskatiitos, redzetu, ka no AARPUSES nevis magneets nosaka spraugas izmeeru, bet gan kurvja gredzens.
magneetiskaas skaidas? ar ko stipri lipiigu. ko? a vot, izdomaa.
bet, ja buutu bisku gudraaks, sen buutu kaadu graamatu atveeris un kaut skaljrunja uzbuuvi apskatiijies..

----------


## Isegrim

Pēc tam, kad gudrīši salaiduši spraugā magnētiskus gružus, lietotas visādas lipīgas lentas, plāksteri un pat kožamgumija. Diemžēl, rezultāts pat pēc ilgas čakarēšanās nebūt nav ideāli tīra sprauga, kur spolei skriet.

----------


## abidox

> nu labi ir redzētas plastmasas uzmavas uz magnētiem  
> 
> 
>  Ne viss kas izskataas peec plastmasas, ir plastmasa.


 
manā gadījumā dekoratīva plastmasa (nedaudz gan pasargā magnētu no iespējamiem triecieniem), kas visai sūdīgi pielīmēta   ::

----------


## abidox

> Katrs, protams, tiesīgs savu īpašumu, ieskaitot skaļruni, iznīcināt. Autor, nemocies - ja _kerns_ ir nosists no vietas, visticamāk to nepielīmēsi un nenocentrēsi. Ja kustīgā sistēma (spoli ieskaitot), ir kārtībā, sadabū donoru (ar saplēstu difuzoru, nograutu spoli utml.), kam magnētiskā ķēde kārtībā. Tad uztaisi no diviem lūžņiem vienu darbderīgu eksemplāru. Vienas modifikācijas wūferiem stiprinājuma caurumi kurvī parasti sakrita. Ja pirksti jutīgi (un nav līki!), iespējams uzcentrēt (lai spoles ekskurss bez ķeršanās un pieskaņām) pat, ja t.s. dust cap ir vietā.


 
es savām S-30 mainot spoli nekad nēesmu ņēmis nost dustcap un kautkā nocentrēt izdodas tāpāt.

P.S. pa cik trīsdesmitnieču manās rokās bījis pavairāk un pašam tagad 4 tad visas tinumu maiņas bījušas veiksmīgas un skaļruņi turpina kalpot vēl tagad.

P.P.S. kur varētu dabūt pāris metrus to pīto vadiņu jo manām S-30 sāk prasīties nomaiņa, bet ar visādiem samadujiem negribās ņemties jo pie intensīvākas lietošanas tādi ātri nojūk  ::

----------


## habitbraker

Izlodeeshanas lentiite?

----------


## kaspich

'atsleegas' vaardi vareetu buut - kaut kaa (C)
kaadreiz lokanos izvadus vareeja dabuut Latgaliitee. paardeva jau sagatavotus, aplodeetiem galiem. uz m diez vai dabuusi, iistajos iekshaa ir 'zeķe' ieveerta..

----------


## tornislv

> Izlodeeshanas lentiite?


 tur tak šitas te kaņifoļs aka kolofonijs aka kanifolijs aka kafolonijs  ::  var jau mazgāt acetonā   ::

----------


## abidox

> Izlodeeshanas lentiite?
> 
> 
>  tur tak šitas te kaņifoļs aka kolofonijs aka kanifolijs aka kafolonijs  var jau mazgāt acetonā


 
vēl ir dzirdēts kolifornijs   ::

----------


## Tominsh331

Nu tā.
Skaļrunis ir sataisīts un skan labi (daudzmaz)
Kaste ir S-70 daudzmaz hermētiski noslēgta. Augša un apakša bija sapuvusi  ::  tagad vismaz nejūk kaste kopā.
Atliek vien piestrādāt ar slūpmašīnu un nokrāsot, kā arī fāzinvertoru pārtaisīt, jo par lielu man tā liekas  :: 

Tāds būs fāzinvertors:

----------


## jankus

> Nu tā.
> Skaļrunis ir sataisīts un skan labi (daudzmaz)
> Kaste ir S-70 daudzmaz hermētiski noslēgta. Augša un apakša bija sapuvusi  tagad vismaz nejūk kaste kopā.
> Atliek vien piestrādāt ar slūpmašīnu un nokrāsot, kā arī fāzinvertoru pārtaisīt, jo par lielu man tā liekas


 Vai tad tā kaste nav tagad mazāka kā bija sākotnēji? Ja jā, pēc kādiem aprēķiniem sanāca, ka tai kastei bija jābūt tādai un ne savādākai? Kā izrēķināji fāzinventoru? Uz cik Hz frekvenci rēķināji?
Ja taisīji "kak popalo" vai nebūtu tādā gadījumā vienkārši "nospiest" kādu gatavu konstrukciju, kur kāds kaut ko līdzīgu bija taisījis ar sajēgu? Internetā tak tādu ir pilns!

----------


## Tominsh331

nu taisīju kak popalo   ::  
Ir mazāka tā kaste.
Kad būs brīvāks laiks, tad arī uztaisīšu citu kasti
Domāju šito: http://cxem.net/sound/dinamics/dinamic56.php

----------


## Isegrim

> nu taisīju kak popalo


 Akustika ir smalka zinātne un nepieļauj šādu attieksmi. Nafig tāds _daudzmaz_, kāpēc neuztaisīt kārtīgi? Un "daudzmaz hermētiski noslēgta" nav tas pats, kas _vented box_ ar fāzinvertoru. Pēdējam jābūt skaņotam, nevis "tā liekas".

----------


## guguce

Starp citu tos skaļruņa lokanos izvadus sauc par pavadiņām.

----------


## Kernel

> Kad būs brīvāks laiks, tad arī uztaisīšu citu kasti
> Domāju šito: http://cxem.net/sound/dinamics/dinamic56.php


 Attiecībā uz šito, viņa nebūs patīkama priekš mūzikas (ja vien neklausies nigeru repu utt.).
Toties no viņas varēsi iegūt max spiedienu, bet nu sanāks diezgan liela un smaga  ::  Uzskatu ka viņa būtu laba kādai mājas kinozālei, normālai mūzikas klausīšanai galīgi neder, frekvenču aiztures ir lielas un svārstās tieši tajā diapazonā kur viņa strādā, līdz ar to bass izplūdis, dūcošs. 

Ieteiktu sarēķināt to pašu kasti,tilpumu,portu. Šī ir vienkārši šausmīga un ar attieksmi kak papalo te nekas nesanāks  ::  Vispār neredzu jēgu šitā taisīt un čakarēties, ja nav vēlmes uztaisīt labāk un iemācīties kko un saprast..

----------


## ddff

> Kaste ir S-70 daudzmaz hermētiski noslēgta. Augša un apakša bija sapuvusi  tagad vismaz nejūk kaste kopā.
> Atliek vien piestrādāt ar slūpmašīnu un nokrāsot, kā arī fāzinvertoru pārtaisīt, jo par lielu man tā liekas


 Burviigi!
Pielaid to kasti ar propaanu un uzshauj kosmosaa. Un nekad neko taadu vairs nedari- labaak ej studeet jurispudenci vai kaadu citu suudu.

ddff, neiecietiigs, kad njirgaajas par akustiku

----------


## Tominsh331

> nebūs patīkama priekš mūzikas (ja vien neklausies nigeru repu utt.).


 Neklausos gan vairāk roku un šitos kjip tuc tuc  :: 
Un rekur viens ir līdzīgu kasti ar tādu pašu wooferi uztaisījis:
http://sam0delka.ru/topic/6208/
Varbūt tādu taisīt?  ::

----------


## Kernel

Un rekur viens ir līdzīgu kasti ar tādu pašu wooferi uztaisījis:
http://sam0delka.ru/topic/6208/

Nu tak taisi, tikai kāpēc kopēt kautko no kautkādiem saitiem? Es neiedziļinājos, bet liekas ka ne tur ir minēts uz kādām frekvencēm skaņots ports, ne kādas līknes, ne skaļruņa paramaetru mērijumi. 

Pieej tak šai lietai nopietnāk. Samēri skaļrunim parametrus. tos protams var atrast netā, bet nu var atšķirties tomēr un ne maz( Tu, cik saprotu vēl varoji to verķi). Ja nav vēlmes iedziļināties formulās (noteikti nav), novelc dizainēšanas progu un paspēlējies. Skaties kas kā mainās. Izdomā uz kādu frekvenci skaņosi portu,kādu attiecību gribi noziedot uz kvantitāte/kvalitāte, kāds būs kastes tilpums, krāsa u.c. lietas. 

Ja ir jautājums varbūt taisīt šito- nu tak tais  ::  tikai kāda jēga??? tak sskā paskaties uzpeld pa kādam pašklepētam subam, nopērc pa 10ls un priecājies. nokopējot kasti no no neta gudrāks nekļūsi.
Sāc uzdot konkrētus jautājumus un tad Tev palīdzēs, nevis vai taisīt šitā saita subi vai tās lapas bubi.

----------


## Zalic

turpinot par s-70, kolēģim s-70 ir bez aktiva pastiprinātāja, bet grib ielikt kādu. varbūt kādam ir kāda shēma aizķērusies, kuru varētu tur iemontēt?

----------


## ivog

Vai nav labāk/lētāk tās tumbas uztaisīt kā pasīvās (nezinu gan kādi tur oriģināli filtri nāca iekšā) un pa 30-50 Ls paņemt lietotu pastiprinātāju? Nu, OK, ja ņem kaut kādu LM3886 kitu, tad iespējams, ka tas būs lētāk.

----------


## tornislv

No tā S70 ir izrauts pastipreklis, bet skaļruņi oriģinālie? S70 tika projektēts, izmantojot EMAS (ЭМОС) no basenieka membrānas. Ja S70 izmanto pasīvā režīmā, tur sū%s vien sanāk. Precīzāk par zinātniskajiem pamatiem Arnis varētu nokomentēt, bet man nekad nav paticis, kā tās skan pasīvajā režīmā. Aktīvajā bija OK priekš tiem laikiem un tādas konstrukcijas.

----------


## Zalic

ja, skaļruņi ir orģinālie

----------


## tornislv

Nu tad jātaisa oriģinālās shēmas uzlabots variants ar EMAS, uz LMkas + vēl dažas detaļas varētu sanākt OK. Nē, nu, var jau ielikt iekšā pat tri-ampingu uz 3 LMKām, tad būs pavisam superduper  ::

----------


## JDat

> Nu tad jātaisa oriģinālās shēmas uzlabots variants ar EMAS, uz LMkas + vēl dažas detaļas varētu sanākt OK. Nē, nu, var jau ielikt iekšā pat tri-ampingu uz 3 LMKām, tad būs pavisam superduper


 Tikai kas taisīts un regulēs 3-joslu aktīvo krosoveri? Itkā jau Athlons uztaisīja subam. Ir vēl brīvprātīgie?

----------


## Isegrim

> Tikai kas taisīts un regulēs 3-joslu aktīvo krosoveri?


 Nopirkt ir lētāk; šie verķīši (19" rack mount) maksā vien dažus desmitus lašu. 
Par S-70 - labāk tur iekšā neko nebāzt; tilpums jau tā niecīgs. Pakaļai vāku (saplāksni) virsū un O.K. 
Savulaik tā paša tilpuma dēļ pat filtru izplēsu, pārlasīju un sabāzu klāt pieaudzētā cokolā (tā var izdarīties, jo kaste tāpat ļoti zema sanāk priekš _floor stander_).

----------


## JDat

> Tikai kas taisīts un regulēs 3-joslu aktīvo krosoveri?
> 
> 
>  Nopirkt ir lētāk; šie verķīši (19" rack mount) maksā vien dažus desmitus lašu. 
> Par S-70 - labāk tur iekšā neko nebāzt; tilpums jau tā niecīgs. Pakaļai vāku (saplāksni) virsū un O.K. 
> Savulaik tā paša tilpuma dēļ pat filtru izplēsu, pārlasīju un sabāzu klāt pieaudzētā cokolā (tā var izdarīties, jo kaste tāpat ļoti zema sanāk priekš _floor stander_).


 Tie kas pērk 3-joslu krossoverus, ar Radiotehniku ne#$%s.  ::

----------


## Kernel

> S70 tika projektēts, izmantojot EMAS (ЭМОС) no basenieka membrānas. Ja S70 izmanto pasīvā režīmā, tur sū%s vien sanāk. Precīzāk par zinātniskajiem pamatiem Arnis varētu nokomentēt, bet man nekad nav paticis, kā tās skan pasīvajā režīmā. Aktīvajā bija OK priekš tiem laikiem un tādas konstrukcijas.


 mani ieinteresēja kādi tie pamati tur ir, kāpēc neskan pasīvajā??

----------


## Zalic

tad uz LM kautkas jāmeklē? varbūt pieredzējušākie var ko ieteikt?

----------


## arnis

da kaadi tur pamati. S70 ir pasiiva akustika --- ar pasiivu filtru daliijumu. Vieniigais, kas to atshkjir [ pa lielam ] no taadas s90, ir tas, ka tai ir --- tas iebuuveetais emoc datchiks ZF driverim. tas automaatiski noziimee, ka basa driveris vnk kropljo mazaak. a tie driveri kaa suga ir diezgan "kropliigi". ... attieciigi, tie kroplji sitas cauri filtru sheemaam arii paareejos draiveros, chakareejot skanju, taapat arii uz ampu apakalj iet, chakareejot ampa skanju. samazinot basa driverim thd, ieguust mazmazlietinj tiiraaku skaneejumu arii paareejaa diapazonaa. Nu, un veel vareetu buut faktors, par ko tajaa laikaa neviens daudz nerunaaja --- demping faktors --- ir starpiiba, vai liidz skaljrunjiem ir 0,5 metru vada, vai kaads 1-1,5mm2 10 metru , apvilkts apkaart istabai uz kaadu kaarteejo tikpat suudiigo, kaa iebuuveeto, jeb pat suudiigaaku ampu ..... NU kautkaa taa ...

*ja* gribas darboties, var jau njemt 2 kanaalus LM vai tda. sadaliit to zf un MF/HF bloku. ZF skaljrunim pasiivo LPF remove, MF skaljrunim HPF remove, atstaaj tikai LPF spoliiti, un pischikam filtru atstaaj kaa ir ....... var  uztaisiit tiem pasiivu filtraaciju PIRMS chipiem,vai arii aktiivu uz kaadu OP,  buus ar kaartu korektaak .....

----------


## tornislv

Ja man gribētos jāties ar 70niecēm, es laikam pajemtu, izkostu tā emos principu, uztaisītu basam ampu uz viena LM ar (iespējams vajadzēs pāris tranzistorus vai opiņus) ar pasīvo LPF, un uz pāris LMkām un pāris opiņiem HI/MID ar aktīvo krosoveri, tad mērītu un tjūnētu, līdz dabūtu laukā kauut ko, kas man patiktu pēc skanēšanas. AFL tur gan jau ka būtu podā, bet toties radītprieks. Var jau arī uz 3 opiņiem visām joslām krosoveri.

----------


## Zalic

diemžēl neesmu tik augstā līmeni kā jūs, saprotu par ko runa, bet ka to no detaļu čupas panakt nezinu, tāpēc varbūt ir kāda shēmiņa, ko varētu izmantot jau kā gatavu, vai vismaz nedaudz pamainot?

----------


## arnis

http://www.circuitstoday.com/active-crossover-circuit
piemeers
daliijums starp zf/ mid kautkur ap 700Hz buutu jaaizveelas. varbuut var arii 500, bet tad es gribeetu ar augstaku kaartu shamos kroseet [ cita sheeminja ]

----------


## JDat

Rekur vienkāršs 3 joslu filtrs.
Iekšā dod mūziku no ļarļankas. Katra izeja uz savu LMku. Taisi tik augšā. Protam tie filtri jānoskaņo. Mērmikrofonu rokā. Atrast īstās frekvences vesela māksla (arnim ta ir kā divus pirktus...). Drūmā padarīšana. Vajag divus tādus, pie tam vienādi noskaņotus.  6 LMkas. Ir ko lodēties. Un beigās vēl noderēs kaspicha EqPOS softiņš. Ja godam viss beigās sanāks, tad visu cieņu tev.

----------


## arnis

nu piikstulim mudriit veel vienu krosu un LM ir bezjeedziiba. tur 5w, nafig, taapt tas piikstulis labaak neskanees. pietiks, ja vinjsh subu no mid/hi nokrosees. tas jau buus daudz.

----------


## Zalic

hmm, varētu provēt, nezinu vai perfekti sanāktu, bet normāli vajadzētu būt. vienīgi kādu lm ņemt?

----------


## JDat

Tieši tā. Var arī citus pastiprinātājus ar citām jaudām (mazākām). Māksla izvēlētie krosēšanas frekvences. Saregulēt visu. Var pameklēt shēmas advancētākiem krossoveriem. Ar maināmām frekvencēm uz počiem. Tāpatās jāmāk pareizi "skaļumu" katram patiprinātājam ielikt. Regulēšana un vēlreiz regulēšana...

----------


## arnis

nu subam ampu dereetu taisiit uz rezervi, ja 4 omiem, tad taadu -- 100w/ 4 omi ... lai ar kropli nededzinaatu nost to supi. mid/hi sadaljai vajadzees kaadu 30w 8 omi .

----------


## DJWoX

Sveiki ir ar man ienākusies viena S-70 
Kādi būtu ieteikumi pārbūvei uz pasīvo, jo pastiprinātājs jau ir. 

vienu S-90 jau savedu kārtībā bet ar vienu tumbu jutu ka ir par maz tāpēc pa lētām naudām tiku pie S-70.

----------


## Tominsh331

ja pastūzis ir iekšā un strādā tad atstāj - 2 lapas atpakaļ izlasi kāpēc.
ja nestrādā tad labāk salabo.

----------


## Isegrim

Ja tu, speciālists būdams


> vienu S-90 jau savedu kārtībā


 , tad izdari to pašu ar otru!

----------


## arnis

kaadus ieteikumus tu gribi, sheemu rokaa un uz priekshu

----------


## DJWoX

kādu piemēram labāk materiālu izmanto polsterēšnai kokvilnas vati marlē ? ēveļu skaidas? vai ar sinteponu. 

vēl jautājums kur var dabūt to visu membrānu ar tinumiem priekš pīkstuļa ?

----------


## arnis

polstereeshana ... jopt.... te kautkaads dreebnieku pulcinjsh ?? kuro dienu tu jau bradaa pa audio forumiem ??? 
es izmantoju vati marlee , bet tev noteikti ka praatiigaak buus sintepons
par taam membraanaam ar tinumiem --- tieshaam nezinu vai taas atsevishkji var nopirkt, jaadodas uz rrr veikalu un jaajautaa.

----------


## kaspich

teikshu godiigi - lasot shaadu debiloiidu [kaa tas alja DJ paspasludinaajushais] sacereejumus, iisti nevaru saprast, ko grbaas vairaak:
a) lamaties;
b) iesastiities reprodukcijas kontroles biedriibaa ''Pasargaasim cilveeci no cilveekiem ar iipashi zemu IQ'';
c) rosinat labojumus forumaa, lai par naudinju X vareetu banot/dzest shaadu primaatu postus. 

p.s. jaa, DJ, izvelc taas zaagju skaidas sev no paura un iebaaz tumbaa. vismaz lietderiigaak izmantosi.

----------

